# ...normal new born behavior! ANOTHER BUCKLING THIS MORNING!



## GrowURown (Apr 2, 2011)

for the first lets say 2 hours....just want check some stuff and then i will be able to post major news...just wanta know whats the norm...


----------



## PattySh (Apr 2, 2011)

Depends on if the birth was easy or not. They should breath right away, if they are junky hold them by the back legs and swing a little to get the fluid out. Rub them well to dry.  I've had some kids get right up  on their feet with an easy birth and others rest for an hour or more.  We take them and bottlefeed and I get the colostrum in them asap. I send  them into the house to be  towel dried well (it's been cold) generally put them in a laundry basket near the woodstove  then  go milk the mom immediately then try to feed them.  Generally the laundry basket is very temporary and within a couple hours they are climbing out.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 2, 2011)

Are you having trouble?


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 3, 2011)

Well...I wasn't sure if I was having trouble...wanted to double check....the birth itself went smoothly it would seem, VERY fast...just wasn't sure what normal babies did at first...up a little...wobbly a little...everyone ate, pretty sure at least 2 if not all 3 passed meconium (YUCK!)  afterbirth seems to have passed and was eaten (again with the YUCK!) My people kids were thrilled, wife and I were thrilled...but worried about how soon babies should be sleepy...guess it's only normal to sleep soon I suppose.... Don't know....and NO!  IT WASN'T MY LITTLE BAMBI THAT DID IT EITHER!  I'm going to have to change the WHOLE theme of this thread it would seem...see what had happened was.....


The neighbors brought home FIVE goats last month!  I posted about their stinky buck...well....SAID NEIGHBORS BACKED INTO MY TRUCK ON MONDAY!!!!    They are broke...no insurance...blah blah blah....this morning while STILL debating the dispute, my smart a$$ wife told them "I'll trade you your goats for my front quarter panel or I'm bringing in my insurance AND their lawyers"  ....needless to say they quickly settled and wrote out papers trading ownership of FIVE GOATS for all damages done - they were trying to sell them anyways they claimed to pay for the damages...whatever....point being here comes my sweet little wife talking about "Get over the stinky buck and redo the fencing!"  So...I shook my head, picked a fight, LOST, and here we are....it NEVER ends here!  anyways....

Tonight we fed everything at about 7 and got started talking horses with a different neighbor and as we come back around the barn we here a strange mewling type noise...like a kitten...wife walks over to the new does  (who are corralled in the barn in one large area as we don't have goat proof stalls, just an open area they can't escape).  Wife looks, starts to walk off and as it getting dark, does a double take and sees a BABY GOAT ON THE FLOOR LAYING NEXT TO BIG MAMA...so she hollers at me to get the jumbo flash light (no lights out there of course will come on - one more 'spring chore' I need to handle).  I am an IDIOT - you will see why later - and come back with wee pads, wash clothes and a mixing bowl full of cool tap water - 'cause I "don't know nothing bout birthing no babies"....follow the bowl and see my concern in a moment....

Wife has found one almost dry baby, one half out squished up by the wall baby and sits down with Big Mama....who moments later delivers baby number three after wife helps along squished kid to be 'un squished' and in front of Big mama....who is steadily talking and licking and cleaning her kids....all three just slid right out - 2 for sure were head first and easy, the third (who was actually first) arrived in the span of an hour noiselessly and unnoticed by the farm, so we can only assume it was just as easy (he WAS almost dry when we showed up)....

So...anyways....my wife is using my pitiful sacrifice of wash cloths to help dry the babies while I am running extension cords and setting up a light - all other resources had been put into our Bambi's little birthing hut - I WAS NOT ready for this tonight with these goats! - and we realize that the other does (there are 3) are being well behaved, but at the same time are too close for comfort...so I pull up the horse trailer, shoo those 2 in it after bedding it down...then fix it up to close the middle gate and keep them separate but close enough to see each other (the trailer is out fix all confinement unit when need be).   As we are shooing Big Mama in the trailer, wife is carrying two babies and one falls in the dang bowl of water I had brought - wriggled right outta her arms, set her to cussing me and my stupidity, and ripping off her shirt in front of half of the neighbors to dry off the baby because we were outta towels....THIS is why I was worried....she's been doing the "dog breeding puppy scene" since she was a kid, so she handled this I guess like a litter of puppies - scooped him out, swung him a little to clear his airway for sure and dried him off....he's been a little sleepy, but was also the first one out...they all are a little sleepy really...I DON'T KNOW....Normal, not normal?    Anyways....


HERE ARE PICS......





Our little Swimmer - 2.77lbs according to my fish scale no less the only thing we have for accurate weights this small when paired with a basket, first born, buck





Second born, buck, 2.42 lbs - most active by far





AND THE PIECE DE'RESISTANCE (or however it goes)  the THIRD BABY!   A GINORMOUS 3.37 pound DOELING!!!!!!   She looks JUST like the one we initially lost upon bringing the first goats home that was a buckling (another long story, pm me for it ).....made my wife cry a little and mention poor Toby Goat...so she will be Tabbitha aka Tabby Goat.....Big Mama seems to have the hang of things, we have a MUCH better back story on these goats than the other 3 (who are insanely jealous I am sure)....anyways....I'm wiped and still nervous and in and outta the house checkign everyone....hoping they all make it...it's going to be 65 degrees here tongiht...still trying to decide for or against the heat lamp, though everyone seems dry and cozy...I dunno...wish us luck...we are in for a long ride either way! And sorry it's so long...I just had to talk to goat people....we don't have any live "goat people" friends besides ya'll to tell!



       :bun    I know, that last ones a cow, but that's how the family is feeling right now...and tired...VERY tired!  Thought we had a week or 2 left on this one...hope her sidekicks don't go tonigt too! We are outta energy!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow!  What an adventure!  Congratulations are in order for sure!  

My triplets seemed rather sleepy at first as well.  More so than the twins that were born three weeks earlier.  If you've seen them up and eating, even if just a little, they're likely fine.  The three wobbled on their legs more than the twins did too - I think when there are 3+ babies they are more cramped and therefore have less use of their limbs in the womb.  

Enjoy those babies!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you! I was already wondering if I should pull out the BoSe and Syringe and arm myself...or just wait!  I am going with just wait, I know it can't hurt...but still....I'd rather wait and not go jabbing at them right away if possible!   Just think...we were going to wait a year before getting more goats...this worked out like our 6 year old though...a good even if early surprise!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 3, 2011)

OH MY I just got back in from the barn and needing to follow your previous post. Very glad the babies are ok. They are very cute. What an adventure, swimming goats even lol. You'll have to keep us posted how the car dent goats work out.......that's too funny.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 3, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> OH MY I just got back in from the barn and needing to follow your previous post. Very glad the babies are ok. They are very cute. What an adventure, swimming goats even lol. You'll have to keep us posted how the car dent goats work out.......that's too funny.


It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye!  (or a front quarter panel as the case may be ...) pretty sure it messed up the A-frame bushing too!  (makes a squeaking now it never did before)  I am NOT SURE that goats are a fair trade...if it had been three bucklings tonight they would be named after the midas guys for sure!  But hey...if their farm keeps ending up at ours that's fine...not like they feed things anyways...AND IT WAS PRICELESS TO HEAR HIS WIFE JUMPING HIS REAR OVER LETTING THOSE GOATS GO RIGHT BEFORE THEY KIDDED!  Priceless like the credit card commercial!  THAT above ALL ELSE was worth the damage done by him backing out into my wife! I wish we owned a video camera for that moment!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow...congrats.  Very cute!

Sometimes they get up soon, sometimes they don't.

FWIW, I've found the better health my does are in, the 'sproingier' the kids seem to be at birth.  I'm not talking 'weight' alone .... Overall condition, BoSe given during pregnancy, plenty of exercise, etc.

If these goats weren't well cared for, I'm not surprised the kids are sort of lethargic, but a few good feedings should perk them up.  

Newborns do sleep a lot, though.


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with what has already been said, they sound normal to me... just keep an eye on them   They are adorable!!!  Congrats


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 3, 2011)

My first thought is,  " I really like your wife."    

Us wives have to stick together. But seriously, what an experience for both of you. Are the other does pregnant, also. Normally a herd of does will come into heat all together, if they have all been together.  So I am just thinking you may expect more kids in a couple of days. 


Hopefully today you can get a little rest, and beable to head back out there with more energy. Good luck with everything.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Wow...congrats.  Very cute!
> 
> Sometimes they get up soon, sometimes they don't.
> 
> ...


We just had our first set of quads and I noticed a huge difference in the initial energy level between the normal birthweight kids and the two little ones.  They're all normal, but the smallest kid was noticeably less sproingy for the first two days.  They were born Thursday and yesterday afternoon she started looking like she'll catch up to her siblings pretty soon in energy level.  She was 1 lb 12 oz at birth, so it makes me think she would have rather spent a couple more days in mom's toasty warm uterus sleeping and developing.  Her chunker brothers were ready to see the world a little earlier than her!

Everyone IS catching up though, so as long as they're all eating well I probably wouldn't stress.  And CONGRATS!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 3, 2011)

With the history of your neighbors, I'm willing to bet the doe was not given any selenium or likely even loose mineral for that matter.  So it might not be a bad idea to poke 'em with the BoSe - just to be safe.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> My first thought is,  " I really like your wife."


LOL, I was thinking, "DH is that you?"

Congrats to all, lovely babies!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> My first thought is,  " I really like your wife."
> 
> Us wives have to stick together. But seriously, what an experience for both of you. Are the other does pregnant, also. Normally a herd of does will come into heat all together, if they have all been together.  So I am just thinking you may expect more kids in a couple of days.
> 
> ...


YOU my dear jinxed me without knowing it!   You typed that this morning it would appear RIGHT before one of the other does popped out ....ANOTHER BUCK!   SERIOUSLY!!!!  

My wife had just gotten done telling me she had checked the doe and her ligaments were gone, keep an eye today...yada yada yada (wife was leaving for work as she said all this)....and we walked over to check them and BAM!   Here comes baby NUMBER 4 from mama NUMBER 2!   AND NO! BAMBI STILL HASN"T POPPED!!!! (though I did thik I saw some mucus dangling from her nether regions as I walked past 30 minutes ago!   


So my wife was SUPER late for work....and we are at 3 bucks and 1 doe in almost 12 hours exactly!  They were all kept together all their life it would seem and from what we were told (since now being separated bucks from does all the bucks do is whine and cry and call for the does) and been bred back to back due to lack of separation as the smallest doeling was born 10/18/10 to the black doe....HOPEFULLY she ain't knocked up...but I bet she is too!

Here's his pic....3.42 lbs on the trusty fish scale...but I think it may be wrong as he barely fit in the basket...gotta get a bigger basket....






We are holding off on the BoSe...they seem fine, just new, sleep some, play some....I'm not trying to be stingy, I just hate poking things for no reason and I don't know that I could stick them since they don't seem to be needing it...I HATE when they give me the sad eyes!  We DO however intend to bring everyone UTD on their CDT vaccines ASAP and worming...they were raised a sort of backwoods organic - read minimal intervention here - their previous owners didn't believe in any medicines, and so talked the neighbors into the same practices quite easily and no worming has been done at all.....so I suppose later when I am less tired I will figure out where we stand with that.

Otherwise...for the time being everyone is functioning seemingly appropriately and well    TIRED TIRED ADULTS AT THIS HOUSE THOUGH!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 3, 2011)

and 20kids...I told her if she brings anything else home this year I am sending her to you...you can keep her!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2011)

,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on baby no. 4.  

Who's next?


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats on baby no. 4.
> 
> Who's next?


X2


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 3, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though we are anxiously awaiting Bambi's birthing...*I CALL NOT IT!  NO TAG BACKS TONIGHT!*


----------



## PattySh (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on baby #4!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 3, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Congrats on baby #4!


Thank you!  When I see it in writing it REALLY clicks that 5 have ALMOST DOUBLED over night to 9!     Kinda scary how these little goats work isn't it? They are almost as bad as rabbits!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL I was goatless for a number of years. Two years ago I bought 2  does and a buck. I now have  9 adults (1 buck, 1 wether, 7 does)  and 8 kids right now (1 bucking and 3 does staying lol), more kids due imminently. My daughter also has a nigerian doe, a nigerianX doeling, and a nigerian buckling. So 13 goats on premises.


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on baby number 4.  Can't wait to see how many you end up with


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 3, 2011)

Waiting to see what/who comes next

Congrats on all the new babies!!! I love how your wife thinks. She and I would get along perfectly!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 4, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> and 20kids...I told her if she brings anything else home this year I am sending her to you...you can keep her!


She is welcome anytime, but my dh would be calling you up pretty quickly upon her arrival. 

And I did not Jinx you,  I am just very wise. 

and congrats on the 4th baby, looks healthy, we don't give bo-se to newborns, unless they seem weak legged or slow to get up to nurse. looks like everything is healthy to me.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 4, 2011)

congrats!!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay for babies


----------

